# What do you guys feel about the Boerboel?



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Lots of obedience training (dog classes with a good instructor) and controlled socialization (no dog parks EVER). 

These are nice dogs, but they need to have somebody working with them and keeping them from becoming aggressive towards other dogs and people. Because of their size, this is very important.


----------



## Primehns (Jul 13, 2013)

i don't think so, the breeder says he takes his dog's to dog parks all the time, they are pack animals, and thrive with other dog's, and i think ill be skipping the obedience, as i have had bully breeds in the past, i can always take him to a friend who does Personal protection to help me out if i have any problems. I have never seen one aggressive to a person, there's 10's of thousands of boerboels in the u.s, with little to no boerboel bites, these are very social dog's, but have an extremely dominant nature.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

They are a mastiff breed. Like all, they can become aggressive, honey. I suspect your breeder is not exactly a good one if he gave you that advice about dog parks and is thinking about selling you a puppy knowing you will skip obedience training. You should contact somebody who is reputable and dedicated to the breed (somebody with the american boerboel dog club), and discuss training and management with them, as well as your qualifications in owning one. 

Dog classes are very important - otherwise, you should not get this breed or any other breed that has the likelihood of developing aggression.

I saw in your other thread you were thinking about getting another aggressive breed and would take a dog to some crappy personal protection person (***?)...

I have a friend who owns two boerboels. They are nice family dogs, but their strength should not be taken for granted. If your dog is not trained and injures another person's dog, that is on your shoulders. These dogs will attack people if they feel it is necessary - that is where proper socialization and training is important.


----------



## Capt Jack (Dec 29, 2011)

Please look at the wikipedia artical on these dogs.They do require much training exercise & attention.As far as a dog for personal defense I think that's (to put it nicely)not a humaine idea.take a conceal to carry coarse.Dogs don't need to be used for that.I believe Jack would defend me & my family to his death but I'd never ask or train him to do that.


----------



## Primehns (Jul 13, 2013)

It kinda seems to me as you guys aren't basing this off facts, not all the mastiff breeds can become aggressive, dog aggression maybe, but these dog's were specifically bred to be guardians, but also be extremely sociable animals, the breeder has been breeding for 6 years, so i think she knows what they are doing. I have a golden retriever of my own, but after having other bullies, i don't want another pillow, but a dog. The first dog's were real dog's, that were bred for defence. When did i say i was getting an aggressive breed, what are you guys saying? How are these dog's aggressive, they are just more dominant and have different temperaments. Well anyway, i have much experience with bully breeds, i know i must socialize him, that's what i'm gonna do all the time, with people and dog's alike. This dog will be under restraint, ive more experience with dog's that just goldens.

I guess your right on obedience, but the bully i had was never in obedience, he was just trained and kept in his place. With a strong firm owner, being me. In bulldog's dog aggression is really common, but all you have to do is control it, and keep him calm around other dog's.

I'll take into consideration about what you said regarding dog parks, but i believe he'll be fine under supervision, these dog's are just big, that's why most people probably think they are aggressive, when really in south africa they guard in packs. Anyhow thanks for all the help, ill take into consideration what you said. Again i'm large and experienced enough to keep the dog under restraint. They are domestic dog's in the end.


----------



## Selli-Belle (Jan 28, 2009)

Ummmmm....you do know this is a Golden forum don't you? We are here because we LOVE Goldens and most of us consider them the ultimate breed. Just because they are friendly and biddable doesn't mean they are "pillows" although some of them are happy to serve as pillows on occasion. 

If you are looking for a discussion of mastiff breeds, maybe you should find another forum where the members are more knowledgeable about them.


----------



## Primehns (Jul 13, 2013)

Yeah i joined this forum because i had a golden of my own, and thought about asking about other mastiff breeds in the "other dog's section", anyway yeah i personally love goldens, but just want another guarding breed, that i'd feel better around midnight walks. I'm going to go to a Boerboel forum, where i can get some insight from people who have owned them, anyway thanks for the help, but seems like everyone here is kinda aggressive towards large breed dog's.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

In your other thread you said you were getting a Presa Canario dog, which is actually becoming the new fad for dog fighting since so many have banned bull dogs.

You have since deleted that comment, apparently since the same day you decided to buy a boerboel from somebody who's been breeding them for 6 years (wow such experience!). 

As always, before thinking about bringing dogs home on the basis that you are big and strong and can out-dominate the dog - read up on the breed and talk to people who know the breed and can give you advice on what training and management needs are necessary.

Here is a start:

About Boerboels

I have friends with mastiffs. I love the breed group, but at the same time I do not want them in the hands of people who just want a dog for protection or for a macho status symbol. That is a yuck factor thing for me, and I do see the dogs ending up badly because of their owners.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'd like to remind members participating in this thread, to be *respectful *to each other when making posts. 

Everyone has the right to their opinion, viewpoint, etc, Please be respectful when posting your replys. 


Discussions are always good, too often threads have to be closed when they become heated and other members miss out on an opportunity to learn or be a part of a discussion.

Thank you all in advance.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I didn't say anything I wouldn't say again. 

People need to be knowledgeable about the breeds they are interested in. 

People need to go with reputable breeders who are not just selling a puppy, but are placing a puppy in homes that would be best suited for them.

People who are getting a large breed dog strictly for protection - I'm sorry, but that's a tragedy when you consider these mastiffs are family dogs first. They just are not for every family.

http://www.worldmastiffforum.com/post/Boerboel-anybody-ever-owned-one-5040739?trail=

http://www.auspet.com/forum/about14831.html


----------



## Primehns (Jul 13, 2013)

I did say i was getting a Presa Canario, and your comment was really biased, just because i wanted a presa, doesn't mean i'm gonna use him for dog fighting. Maybe some people do, but how can you say i do? I changed my mind, as me and my family were bouncing between the two, and decided on the less dominant of the two, being the boerboel. I'm not gonna use him as a "Macho" symbol, i only asked because i wanted to know what people on a golden retriever forum think of them, because i probably thought many of you didn't have big dog experience, and stuck with smaller, easier to handle dog's. I've owned a Golden and have experience with Bully breeds, i prefer my golden as he lives with me and always will, but love the bullies for their size, and versatility as well as their protection. Protection train is absolutely great, it's controlled aggression, teaching the dog the difference between friend and foe. But this dog isn't going to be PP trained, if i wanted one, i would have got a malinois, i could work my Boerboel, but prefer not too as i wouldn't have the time, and these dog's are known guardians of their family, without training.

Anyway i'm not here to argue with anybody, i certainly wasn't expecting responses that i did get, i also saw a comment about the Patti Labelle youtube video with Cesar millan, and someone said, you can't blame her, which is pretty cruel, if you supported her keeping a dog in a cage for 3 1/2 years, she should have expected that if she had gotten a South African Boerboel. Patti Labelle was at fault for getting the dog in the first place, you are acting like she is the one to feel sorry for. Patti was terrified because she was unexperienced, and was judging the dog based off of his size, it's sad how you can be scared of your own dog.

Anyway i changed my mind to a boerboel for many reasons, the main being they are less dominant. I have a golden retriever, and have owned many large breed dog's, and have experience with American bulldogs. And American bulldog's aren't banned widely, much less so.

Thank you for all the comments and thank you Carolina Mom for the comment you made, many people were starting to bash on me.

And Megora about your last post, i think these dog's can be for every family, as long as they are experienced, and willing to work with the dog. My dog will always be a family dog first, i don't see your ignorant statement working, " Tragedy to keep these dog's family dogs first", is so biased, you don't have the experience with mastiff's, i see you said that in your post, i found a breeder that is reputable, and has Protection trained dog's, knowing my history with dog's, she gave me the go ahead. 

And for everyone who said they are aggressive, they are bred to be protectors, and extremely sociable with anyone that's invited into the house, these dog's are similar to any other mastiff in temperament, and are completely happy around their families.

I Guess many people on here can be hateful towards large breed dog's, especially the power breeds. I guess it's time to move onto a mastiff friendly forum.


----------



## robinrd (Oct 30, 2012)

If I were to ever consider getting a dog like that I would definitely take him to obedience and lots of socializing. These dogs are very strong and territorial and will defend what is theirs.


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

Personally I don't believe this is a real post. Who thinks Golden are small dogs? I sometimes think people post these things just to get people going. Works. If I'm wrong then its actually worse than I think.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

> I did say i was getting a Presa Canario,.... I changed my mind, as me and my family were bouncing between the two, and decided on the less dominant of the two, being the boerboel. I'm not gonna use him as a "Macho" symbol, i only asked because *i wanted to know what people on a golden retriever forum think *....


I don't understand why you would raise this topic here. You deny wanting the dog as a 'macho' symbol and insist that you've researched, since you have a friend who owns one (although Megora has a friend who owns two and you accuse her of ignorance). Then you proceed to brag about protection work training and 'pooh-pooh' any obedience foundation. It is a bit disingenuous to show up here, stir the pot on what you know can be a delicate subject (bully breeds), give answers that have us questioning either A) your common sense or B) the amount of actual research you've done with reputable breeders and then start crying foul when people become genuinely dismayed and frustrated with your attitude.



> Anyway i'm not here to argue with anybody, i certainly wasn't expecting responses that i did get...


Again, you show up here, tell us how much dog experience you have as though owning one bulldog and one Golden have made you an expert on dog behavior. Then you proceed to give the opposite perspective of anyone who tries to educate the public on sensible and careful handling of 'protection' type dogs by telling us they're a great candidate for a dog park. As though your supervision could possibly save the life of a smaller dog should your 160lb dog feel challenged or feel that his owner was being threatened. The following quote is taken straight from the website of a U.S. breeder of the Boerboels:

They are rarely the dog that will cause a conflict,* but they will not back down if they are challenged.* If you are a dominant owner, the dog will fall into its place in your pack. If you are not the leader of your house, a Boerboel will definitely assume that rule. You definitely need to be a pack leader to own this breed. Obedience training is recommended. Boerboels are good with kids, other dogs, cats, and livestock if they are properly socialized at a young age.* This breed is not for everyone;* so I suggest you do some extensive research before you plan to purchase a Boerboel.

 To be honest, when I first saw the original post, I thought it was a joke. I am truly disturbed to see that apparently it is deadly serious. I pray that you don't live in my neighborhood and your attitude is the reason I will never bring my 65 pound dogs to a dog park. Best of luck with your dog.


----------



## solinvictus (Oct 23, 2008)

" i don't want another pillow, but a dog. The first dog's were real dog's, that were bred for defence"

How very sad for your golden retriever that you only think of it as a pillow and not a real dog.

The description above reads doesn't sound very flattering to the golden retriever. I hope that most of the people that choose to own such a glorious breed do not agree with that description.


----------



## Primehns (Jul 13, 2013)

ugh back off, i brang this topic up, now regret it. She got frustrated at me for my so called " ignorance ", all i did was reply and say these dog's aren't naturally aggressive. And now i'm getting people being aggressors going " shame for your golden, you only think of him as a pillow", no that's not what i mean my golden is my first dog, of course i love him, He is my favorite dog, but i want a bigger, defensive dog like i used to have. I have more experience with dog's than just a bulldog and a golden retriever. That one example from a u.s Boerboel breeder is one person's opinion, i also agree with it. But i never once said these dog's were easy to handle, so i don't see your point.

I understand where she came from, but she said her friend had 2, i respect that, but she doesnt.

I'm sorry if i even offended you guys in a way, i'm not here to argue with anyone, but it seems that as soon as i started this thread, people are attacking me, i do think golden retrievers are small because i think big dog's are the norm. That is my opinion.

I agree, i early on said i should bring my dog to the dog park, but changed my mind, so please you guys. 

I didn't display attitude anywhere.
And noleman Megora wasn't showing frustration, it was more of disrespectful answer, that was uncalled for totally. I don't see that i've attacked anyone. 
Can a moderator delete this thread, clearly everyone is overreacting.


----------



## Primehns (Jul 13, 2013)

If you guys don't like my views by all means let me know what i'm doing wrong, that is why i'm here. But please don't jump straight into calling me an "it", and going " i pray you don't live in my neighborhood".


----------



## Primehns (Jul 13, 2013)

Anyway i'm sorry for starting this thread, it all went downhill, when i even started with PP.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

You can use the report button to ask that the thread be closed. The report button will send a notification to all of the mods. 

Mods - if you would prefer a different method, please PM me so I know how best to advise people. 

Normally, people will stop posting on them and they die away to thread heaven. Threads cannot be deleted, but they can be closed so no one can post on them again. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

I haven't read any of your other posts but this quote is the one that bothers me:



> I guess your right on obedience, but the bully i had was never in obedience, he was just trained and kept in his place. With a strong firm owner, being me. In bulldog's dog aggression is really common, but all you have to do is control it, and keep him calm around other dog's.


I own a Golden, who BTW is not a pillow. I also own a bully breed, and there is no need to "keep her in her place". That's what training is for. When you train a dog they will do what you want, when you want, how you want and there is no need to "keep them in their place".

I certainly didn't post this to argue or make you feel bad, not my intention at all. However, living with, and loving a "bully breed" means I have an obligation to set the record straight when I see misinformation written.
Maybe you will take heed and maybe not but if someone comes along and reads this it's my duty to make it very clear that a "bully breed" can be a very loving, well trained, obedient dog IF the owner is willing to do the training. The training never stops. It's every day of the dogs life. Every day.


----------



## Primehns (Jul 13, 2013)

Your right, i should have changed that. I personally meant i just let him know who's boss, being so big, i don't want him to think he can have control of the house. I certainly try to avoid bad confrontations with other dog's.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

closed by the request of the OP.


----------

